
Found this new sequelize auto-migration tool - vox17
https://www.npmjs.com/package/sequelize-auto-migrations
======
vox17
I just tried using it, seems ok so far! So far is a a reason why I haven't
transitioned my project to a Django REST API + Node JS (for sockets), or maybe
a Django REST API + Djnago Channels app, from a purely Express API.

^Context: I need to meet deadlines, and I need to study Django again.

~~~
vox17
Update: Rename column not yet supported :( This is sad. Checked the code base
and it seems ok.

